# Looking for a smokepole



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

I'd like to find a muzzleloader to buy for my daughter for the up coming season. I am specifically looking for a Thompson Center Black Diamond. I have been watching on KSL and haven't been able to find one. I'm just looking for the basic model with the blued barrel and synthetic stock. If any one has one in the gun collection that they want to unload for a fair price please send me a PM and I'll get in touch with ya. 

Thanks Patman


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Walmart cleared out a bunch of these for $100 last winter. Always a day late and a dollar short. You might call a few of them and see if they have any left.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

If you want a basic Thompson I would go with the synthetic stock/ blued Omega. It has better reviews than the Black daimond as far as ease of use and accuracy. It costs more, around 300, but a very good gun.


----------



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

I've been checking the local Wally's with no success. I don't know how much she'll use it so I wanted to stay away from the higer priced ones like the Omegas. i was hoping to find a good used one that's why i posted this here.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Patman said:


> I've been checking the local Wally's with no success. I don't know how much she'll use it so I wanted to stay away from the higer priced ones like the Omegas. i was hoping to find a good used one that's why i posted this here.


I believe I saw a used one at Kents in Ogden. Could be mistaken but it might be worth a call.

307 Washington Blvd
Ogden, UT 84404-6395
(801) 394-8487


----------



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

Found one Sunday night on KSL. It is the TC Black Diamond ER. It has the camo stock with a blued barrel. When I got it home I cleaned up and we'll shoot it on Saturday. Thanks for the tip about the one in Ogden.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Patman said:


> Found one Sunday night on KSL. It is the TC Black Diamond ER. It has the camo stock with a blued barrel. When I got it home I cleaned up and we'll shoot it on Saturday. Thanks for the tip about the one in Ogden.


Same one I shoot. :wink: You shouldnt be disappointed.


----------



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

cfarnwide

I shoot the TC ER with a stainless barrel and composite stock as well. I would have to agree it is a great shooting gun and has always been a tack driver. I really wanted to find one that wasn't the ER so she would have a little lighter gun but this will work. Can't wait for the hunt now it should be great.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a T/C Black Diamond XR stainless with the camo synthetic stock. It shoots ok, other than the accuracy isn't too good. Maybe it's just me with the 1x scope? Does anyone else experience the same? I shoot 100 grains with a Power Belt 295 grain bullet. I also don't like taking it apart after shooting 6-7 shots! I am going to buy an T/C encore next year!


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

4pointmuley said:


> I have a T/C Black Diamond XR stainless with the camo synthetic stock. It shoots ok, other than the accuracy isn't too good. Maybe it's just me with the 1x scope? Does anyone else experience the same? I shoot 100 grains with a Power Belt 295 grain bullet. I also don't like taking it apart after shooting 6-7 shots! I am going to buy an T/C encore next year!


If I was a betting man, I would blame the innacurracy on the Power Belts.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Interesting gwailow. What do you use?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

A few years back I would just shoot Hornady XTP pistol bullets and I rarely had accuracy problems with them. Nowadays I shoot Barnes 290gr Spitfire TMZ, with great results. A few years ago my brothers and I all decided we would test out the Powerbelts. We did with a couple of different powders and loads but still had flyers and poor grouping. Maybe Powerbelts just don't like Knights, but we sure couldn't get them to tighten up.


----------

